# Which pp do you prefer?



## batmura (Oct 13, 2013)

#1



Riva 3 by batmura, on Flickr

#2



Riva 2 by batmura, on Flickr


----------



## Tee (Oct 13, 2013)

First one.  The color is more pleasing to my eye.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 13, 2013)

#1.... #2 is too much...


----------



## MiFleur (Oct 13, 2013)

I prefer the first one too!


----------



## mmaria (Oct 13, 2013)

#1


----------



## cressi97 (Oct 14, 2013)

First one, little doubt about that.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 14, 2013)

#1 but the amount of frenetic sky is disturbing to me


----------



## Sherm (Oct 14, 2013)

#1


----------



## C4n0n.Fan (Oct 14, 2013)

The one with the straight horizon  :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 14, 2013)

I like #1...


----------

